# zip-Dateien entpacken und erstellen



## Jo890 (17. November 2010)

Hallo,

Ich schreibe grad ein Programm, was verzippte Dateien ändern soll. Und da will ich die erst entpacken, dann ganz normal ändern und wieder verpacken.
Und ich suche jetzt schon seit Tagen im Internet, aber ich finde da ständig nur so Zeug zum ent und verpacken, wo man irgentwelche extra Dateien braucht.

Ich benutzte den Bloodshed Dev C++ Compiler, habe aber auch den visual c++ zur Verfügung.

Kann mir irgenteiner eine Anleitung geben, wie ich solche entpacker und verpacker erstellen kann?


----------



## deepthroat (18. November 2010)

sheel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zumindest unter Windows gibts den Konsolenbefehl zip.


In welcher Version? Hab ich noch nie gehört.

@Jo890: Entweder du verwendest eine Bibliothek (z.B. http://www.wischik.com/lu/programmer/zip_utils.html) oder du könntest die Windows Shell API verwenden (siehe z.B. http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/decompresswinshellapics.aspx - das ist zwar C# aber prinzipiell funktioniert es genau so).

Gruß


----------



## Jo890 (18. November 2010)

Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort!
ich probiers gleich aus


----------



## Jo890 (18. November 2010)

Juchuu,
danke es klappt


----------



## sheel (18. November 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> In welcher Version? Hab ich noch nie gehört.



XP, ist das etwa nicht standardmäßig dabei?

Kann mich nicht erinnern, jemals was installiert zu haben...muss wohl mit irgendeinem Programm heimlich mitgekommen sein 

Hab jedenfalls auch eine VM mit XP (beide SP2 Prof), da gibts das Programm auch.
Auf der VM hab ich VS2008, den MS SQL Server 2005 und Clientzeug von Oracle und Mysql.

Muss wohl da mitgekommen sein; und ich war immer der Meinung es sei sowieso dabei.

Wenn man das Programm ohne Parameter aufruft, steht da übrigens was von Mark Adler.
Hast du eine Idee, wo das herkommt?


----------



## deepthroat (19. November 2010)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> XP, ist das etwa nicht standardmäßig dabei?
> 
> Kann mich nicht erinnern, jemals was installiert zu haben...muss wohl mit irgendeinem Programm heimlich mitgekommen sein
> 
> ...


Dann hast du wohl Info-Zip (http://www.info-zip.org/) installiert.

Mark Adler ist eine Berühmtheit  Er hat den Adler32 Checksum Algorithmus entworfen und die zlib Bibliothek entwickelt.

Bei Cygwin bzw. MinGW könnte es dabei sein (wenn man die Pakete zur Installation auswählt).

In welchem Ordner liegt denn die zip.exe bei dir?

Gruß


----------



## sheel (19. November 2010)

Das mit Mark Adler hab ich inzwischen auch erfahren.
Mir hat der Name zuerst überhaupt nicht gesagt 



> In welchem Ordner liegt denn die zip.exe bei dir?



:-( Die einfache Ideen fallen einem nie selbst ein.
Das Programm ist mit dem Oracleclient mitgekommen.

Danke jedenfalls, wieder was dazugelernt


----------

